# Wyndham Nashville TN June 17



## chirowes (May 4, 2016)

June 17 for 7 nights 1br Wyndham Nashville TN $489
Total cost not per night. Private message for details.


----------



## chirowes (May 7, 2016)

reduced to $449


----------



## chirowes (May 13, 2016)

still available


----------



## chirowes (May 18, 2016)

still available


----------



## chirowes (May 22, 2016)

still available


----------



## ride2slide (May 22, 2016)

Is this a 1BD deluxe with a balcony and full kitchen or the smaller 1 BD with no balcony and efficiency kitchen?


----------



## chirowes (May 25, 2016)

It is the standard 1br unit. Still available


----------

